# MLB Postseason : The Cubs are in,how far will they go?



## Steve615

The Chicago Cubs are the first NL club to punch their ticket to the postseason.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20080920&content_id=3515126&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb

How far do you think they will go?


----------



## Steve615

In the AL,the Angels are already in and the Tampa Bay Rays will make their first ever postseason appearance.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/gameday_recap.jsp?ymd=20080920&content_id=3514963&vkey=recap&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## stevenv

I'd like to see the Cubs and the Rays in the World Series.


----------



## Steve615

Here is the tentative schedule for the 2008 Postseason.

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/schedule/ps.jsp

It looks like FOX and TBS will have all of those bases covered.


----------



## asrabbit91

The Cubbies will stay the lovable losers, and get swept in the first round.


----------



## Jimmy 440

I would have said until they get swept by the METS ! <lol>


----------



## offinthewoods

If things stay the way they are now The Cubbies will lose to the Phillies in the NLCS!......wishful thinking on my part


----------



## fluffybear

Steve615 said:


> Here is the tentative schedule for the 2008 Postseason.
> 
> http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/schedule/ps.jsp
> 
> It looks like FOX and TBS will have all of those bases covered.


I really hate the idea of having playoff games carried by TBS (or any other cable/satellite channel).

There still is quite a few who do not subscribe to cable/satellite services and are being disenfranchised by putting playoff games on this outlet.


----------



## fluffybear

Cubs are eliminated by LA Dodgers


----------



## Guest

Hopefully they win the World Series and I won't feel bad for them and their long suffering fans anymore.


----------



## adunkle

Cubs take World Series in 7 games.


----------



## mazter

One and done! They won't get out of the first round.


----------



## fluffybear

I wouldn't mind if the Astro's were to claim the NL Wild Card but they would need some serious help in order to accomplish that.

World Series is a West Coast affair between Angels and Dodgers with the Angels taking it in 6 games.


----------



## Steve615

The Red Sox can now be added into the mix.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/gameday_recap.jsp?ymd=20080923&content_id=3533813&vkey=recap&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb

EDIT : With the Red Sox winning tonight,the Yankees have been officially eliminated from postseason play.


----------



## Steve615

Some more info in regards to the Yankees' playoff run ending.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20080923&content_id=3533396&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## djlong

I can only imagine what it would be like in Chicago if the Cubs make it to the series and lose to Tampa Bay...

Of course, a Cubs / Red Sox series has the potential to be classic in many ways. Talk about "old school". Nice mix among the most likely playoff teams as far as history is concerned. The Cubs, both Sox [Red and White], Dodgers and Phillies would be 'originals'. Tampa Bay is 11 years old, the Angels date back to the early 60s, the Mets are from '62.


----------



## Steve615

The Dodgers are in,and the Diamondbacks are eliminated.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20080925&content_id=3546692&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Steve615

The Mets won a coin flip with the Astros yesterday,giving them the right to host a tiebreaker game with Houston for the NL wild-card slot,if necessary.
Other scenarios mentioned are:
* The Phillies would host the Mets for NL East tiebreaker.
* The White Sox would host the Twins for the AL Central tiebreaker.
* = If necessary

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/news/story?id=3609252


----------



## n3ntj

I'm rooting for a Rays-Cubs World Series.


----------



## Steve

Assuming the Mets don't get in (and I don't think they will), I'm a Piniella fan rooting for the Cubs to beat the Red Sox. If the Mets do make it, as a New Yorker I have no choice but to root for them.  /steve


----------



## fluffybear

Ouch! What happened to the White Sox?


----------



## Steve615

The Rays clinch the AL East division.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/gameday_recap.jsp?ymd=20080926&content_id=3553995&vkey=recap&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Lord Vader

fluffybear said:


> *Ouch! What happened to the White Sox?*


Don't ask. I just got back from tonight's game at the Cell.

I'm suffering from severe depression this week.


----------



## Steve615

The Angels clinch home-field through the postseason.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20080926&content_id=3556042&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Steve615

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/recap?gameId=280927122


----------



## Steve615

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/recap?gameId=280928121


----------



## Steve615

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/recap?gameId=280928108


----------



## Steve615

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20080928&content_id=3567221&vkey=news_mlb&fext=.jsp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Steve615

The final playoff spot is secured.
Now,the fun begins. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/recap?gameId=280930104


----------



## Steve615

AL and NL Division Series schedules are now set,for the first 3 games in each series.
TBS will broadcast all of the Division Series games,and the ALCS.
FOX will get the NLCS and World Series.

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/schedule/ps.jsp


----------



## mortimer

So will TBS-HD actually show the games in HD, or will we get stretch-o-vision?


----------



## Steve615

mortimer said:


> So will TBS-HD actually show the games in HD, or will we get stretch-o-vision?


The playoff games that TBS aired last year were in HD.
I imagine the upcoming games will be in HD too.

UPDATE : Watching the end of the Brewers @ Phillies on TBS now.It is in 1080i HD.


----------



## Steve615

Dodgers @ Cubs is on TBS in HD currently.


----------



## Lord Vader

And the Cubs are losing 4-2 after a Dodgers Grand Slam!!!


----------



## Steve615

Tampa Bay Rays rookie 3B Evan Longoria ties a MLB record in the franchise's first ever postseason game,with HR's in his first two at-bats.

http://scores.espn.go.com/mlb/recap?gameId=281002130

http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/news?slug=ge-longoriarecord100208&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## michael55

Well the Cubs once again will not make it past the 1st round by losing already the first two games at home against the Dodgers ! WOW I,m so happy about it ..That should show Cub fans not to celebrate anything until the game is play on the field !:hurah: :hurah: :hurah:


----------



## Supervolcano

And the headlines today...

Cubs still haven't won even one playoff game since...

(wait for it)

(wait for it)

(wait for it)

(wait for it)

(wait for it)

(wait for it)

(wait for it)

(wait for it)

(wait for it)

STEVE BARTMAN became a household name!!!


Come on White Sox, steal one from the Rays tonight!!!


----------



## Steviek

I think they are going to sweep their way to their first World Series title in 100 years.


----------



## Lord Vader

Considering they've LOST their first two games, how do you expect them to accomplish that, genius?


----------



## Steve615

Well,the Cubs,White Sox,Brewers and Angels are all down 2-0 in their series.
Any thoughts on who will be the first to get eliminated?The NL gets their TV time tonight.


----------



## Lord Vader

Odds would say the Cubs because (a) they're playing tonight and the other two aren't, and (b) the Cubs haven't won a playoff game since...


----------



## Steve615

Well,the Brewers will get to play at least one more game. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/recap?gameId=281004108


----------



## Steve615

The beat goes on for the Dodgers,and the postseason misery continues for the Cubs.

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=281004119


----------



## Jimmy 440

I was hoping to see the Cubs beat PHL & BOS.


----------



## fluffybear

In Post #9


fluffybear said:


> Cubs are eliminated by LA Dodgers


----------



## Castlebill




----------



## bidger

And one more


----------



## mazter

Post #12 nuff said:lol:


----------



## Steve615

The NLCS is now set.
Phillies vs. Dodgers

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/recap?gameId=281005108

Game 1 is scheduled for Thursday in Philadelphia.


----------



## Steve

Looks to me like Torre and Manny will be visiting Fenway once again. Dodgers seem to be peaking at the right time and if the Sox get past the Angels, they've already beaten the best team in baseball, IMO.

I predict an LA/Boston series going 6-7 games, with the Sox victorious, as much as it pains me to say it, since I'm a Yankee fan.  Manny will have an awesome series, but the superior Boston pitching should prevail. /steve


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Dodgers and Red Sox in the World Series this year


----------



## joshjr

adunkle said:


> Cubs take World Series in 7 games.


Wow guess that was wishful thinking huh!!


----------



## joshjr

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Dodgers and Red Sox in the World Series this year


That would be awsome but I would have to pull for the Sox. I was really sad when they traded Manny away but hey it just made me start pulling for the Dodgers to.


----------



## joshjr

Steve said:


> Looks to me like Torre and Manny will be visiting Fenway once again. Dodgers seem to be peaking at the right time and if the Sox get past the Angels, they've already beaten the best team in baseball, IMO.
> 
> I predict an LA/Boston series going 6-7 games, with the Sox victorious, as much as it pains me to say it, since I'm a Yankee fan.  Manny will have an awesome series, but the superior Boston pitching should prevail. /steve


You still thinking 6/7 games? I doubt Boston loses the next 2 at home.


----------



## Steve

joshjr said:


> You still thinking 6/7 games? I doubt Boston loses the next 2 at home.


I meant in a Sox/Dodgers World Series.. 6-7 games, with Boston winning, as much as it pains me to type that.  /steve


----------



## joshjr

I would love to see it be LA vs Boston in the World Series. I gotta say the Yankee's gotta feel weird now. They let their coach go and he goes out to LA and maked the playoffs and might just get to the World Series. I dont think they would of made the playoffs without Manny but hey they are in thats all that matters.


----------



## Steve615

Is anyone else burned out on Frank TV yet? :lol: 
We have never watched it,and as much as TBS has advertised that show during the playoffs,they have insured themselves of losing at least one viewing household,in regards to that particular show. :sure:


----------



## joshjr

Yeah I am not going to watch it either. I could do without seeing the commercials for it as well. The Bill Engvall show always looked better.


----------



## Steve615

The White Sox survive to play another game.

http://sports-ak.espn.go.com/mlb/playoffs2008/series?series=chwtam


----------



## adunkle

joshjr said:


> Wow guess that was wishful thinking huh!!


That's what you get when your're a Cub fan. The better the team, the worse the result


----------



## Nodes of Ranvier

To answer the headlining question: NOT FAR!!


----------



## Steve615

The Angels go 12 innings to stay alive.

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/recap?gameId=281005102


----------



## Steve615

One half of the ALCS is decided.The Rays are in.

http://scores.espn.go.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=281006104


----------



## Steve615

The Red Sox will be the other half of the ALCS.

http://scores.espn.go.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=281006102


----------



## Steve615

The League Championship Series schedules are set:

*ALCS: Red Sox vs. Rays*
Game 1: Boston @ TB Fri. Oct. 10 8:37 PM ET TBS
Game 2: Boston @ TB Sat. Oct. 11 8:07 PM ET TBS
Game 3: TB @ Boston Mon. Oct. 13 4:37 PM ET TBS
Game 4: TB @ Boston Tue. Oct. 14 8:07 PM ET TBS
Game 5: TB @ Boston Thur. Oct. 16 8:07 PM ET TBS ***
Game 6: Boston @ TB Sat. Oct 18 4:37 PM ET TBS ***
Game 7: Boston @ TB Sun. Oct. 19 8:07 PM ET TBS ***

*NLCS: Dodgers vs Phillies*
Game 1: LA @ Philadelphia Thur. Oct. 9 8:22 PM ET FOX
Game 2: LA @ Philadelphia Fri. Oct. 10 4:35 PM ET FOX
Game 3: Philadelphia @ LA Sun. Oct. 12 8:22 PM ET FOX
Game 4: Philadelphia @ LA Mon. Oct. 13 8:22 PM ET FOX
Game 5: Philadelphia @ LA Wed. Oct. 15 8:22 PM ET FOX ***
Game 6: LA @ Philadelphia Fri. Oct. 17 8:22 PM ET FOX ***
Game 7: LA @ Philadelphia Sat. Oct 18 8:22 PM ET FOX ***

** = If necessary*


----------



## reds1963

Surprised They Did Not Give The Red Sox , 8pm All 7 Games ...


----------



## Steve615

NLCS : Phillies take game 1.

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/recap?gameId=281009122


----------



## Steve615

NLCS : Phillies go up 2-0 in the series.

http://scores.espn.go.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=281010122


----------



## Steve615

ALCS : Red Sox get Game 1.

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/recap?gameId=281010130


----------



## Steve615

ALCS : Rays go 11 innings to even the series at a game each.

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/recap?gameId=281011130


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Based on the thread heading...here's a thread that could have been closed quickly....  :lol:


----------



## Steve615

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Based on the thread heading...here's a thread that could have been closed quickly....  :lol:


:lol: 
I started to name it MLB Postseason and leave it at that.
But at the time,the Cubs were the first team to get in,so I added a little extra to the title.
:grin:


----------



## Steviek

Steve615, while I appreciate you giving us a game by game update on the baseball playoffs, just wondering how necessary it is....I think we can all find the game links on ESPN ourselves  I thought this thread would be about being able to ridicule Cubs fans for another year of failure...lol


----------



## Lord Vader

Ridiculing? Nah, that's just too easy. 

I'm kinda hoping that the Dodgers get swept, which would tick off some Cubs fans even more. They go in, get swept by the Dodgers, then the Dodgers turn right around and get swept themselves. hehe


----------



## Steve615

NLCS : Dodgers are trying to make a series of it.

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/recap?gameId=281012119


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Lord Vader said:


> Ridiculing? Nah, that's just too easy.
> 
> I'm kinda hoping that the Dodgers get swept, which would tick off some Cubs fans even more. They go in, get swept by the Dodgers, then the Dodgers turn right around and get swept themselves. hehe


From the best record to being swept....ya don't have to tell Cubs fans the pains from that... :eek2: 

As for the Dodgers...never been a fan...but I would love to see the Phillies watch the Series on TV this year - overachievers have their limits you know. :lol:


----------



## Steve615

ALCS : Rays go up 2 games to 1 in their series.

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/recap?gameId=281013102


----------



## Steve615

NLCS : Phillies are one win away from the World Series.

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/recap?gameId=281013119


----------



## Steve615

ALCS : The Rays push the Red Sox to the brink of elimination.

http://scores.espn.go.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=281014102


----------



## Steve615

NLCS : Phillies are heading to the World Series.

http://scores.espn.go.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=281015119


----------



## Lord Vader

The Phillies were in the playoffs? Who knew?


----------



## Steve615

Lord Vader said:


> The Phillies were in the playoffs? Who knew?


No one else knew LV.
The Phillie Phanatic kept that news all to himself. :sure:


----------



## Galley

Congrats to the Phillies. Too bad they're gonna get stomped by the Rays!


----------



## offinthewoods

Phillies Vs. Rays Phils in 5
Phillies vs Sox Phils in 6


----------



## jerry downing

Lord Vader said:


> Ridiculing? Nah, that's just too easy.
> 
> I'm kinda hoping that the Dodgers get swept, which would tick off some Cubs fans even more. They go in, get swept by the Dodgers, then the Dodgers turn right around and get swept themselves. hehe


This happened LAST year. Cubs swept by D-Backs who in turn were swept by the Rockies who were then swept by the Red Sox.


----------



## Steve615

ALCS: Red Sox survive to play another game in Tampa.

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/recap?gameId=281016102


----------



## Lord Vader

Since when did the ALCS start???


----------



## Galley

An unbelievable collapse by the Rays last night, but I expect them to bounce back and win on Sat in Game 6.


----------



## Lord Vader

Red Sox won last night??? I didn't even know they were playing!


----------



## Steve615

ALCS:Rays,Red Sox will settle their series tomorrow night with Game 7.

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/recap?gameId=281018130


----------



## Lord Vader

Did the ALCS start already???

Who knew?!?


----------



## Steve615

ALCS : The Rays will make their 1st World Series appearance. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=281019130


----------



## Lord Vader

What took you so long to post this?


----------



## cdizzy

Steve615 said:


> ALCS : The Rays will make their 1st World Series appearance.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=281019130


Sweet. I am very happy to see the Rays in the WS. On the other hand, I am a Mariners fan and would love to see Jamie Moyer get a ring. Either way, I won't be upset.


----------



## Steve615

Lord Vader said:


> What took you so long to post this?


:lol: 
Had to get that ringing sound of the cowbells from Tropicana Field cleared out,what can I say? 
:shrug: :new_Eyecr


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Lord Vader said:


> What took you so long to post this?


 :lol: :lol: 


Steve615 said:


> :lol:
> Had to get that ringing sound of the cowbells from Tropicana Field cleared out,what can I say?
> :shrug: :new_Eyecr


Those stupid things got really irritating after a couple of innings. I didn't spend tons of money for surround sound to watch "farm baseball". :eek2: :lol:


----------



## pfueri

The Cubs are as lame as Harry Carey.


----------



## Steviek

Poor Red Sox Nation :nono2: :nono2: :nono2: :nono2: :nono2: :nono2: :nono2:


----------



## djlong

It's not that big of a deal. The Red Sox will be around in the future and, lets face it, if Lowell and Beckett aren't injured, the close, 7-game series is even closer.

Kudos to Tampa Bay for not folding after Game 6. I have to say that I'm pulling for them since they're so much of a Cinderella story. Then again, looking at the way their team was put together, you could say that they were an overnight sensation that was years in the making.


----------



## Steviek

djlong said:


> It's not that big of a deal. The Red Sox will be around in the future and, lets face it, if Lowell and Beckett aren't injured, the close, 7-game series is even closer.


Sox lose and it's not that big of a deal? right.....


----------



## Lord Vader

Phillies take game 1 of the Series 3-2 to take a 1-game lead on the Rays.


----------



## djlong

No, it's not. If they'd lost in 2004 and 2007, it WOULD be a big deal. But now they've shown that they can win (2004), lose ('05, '06), and come back and win again ('07). Now, the phrase "wait 'til next year" means just that, not like when the Brooklyn Dodgers fans said the same thing.

If you'd said, in March, that the Red Sox would trade Manny, lose Papi for over 50 games, lose Lowell for almost 50 games AND the postseason and Beckett would only win 12 games - AND the Sox would come within 1 game of the World Series - people would have thought you crazy.

There's a lot to be happy about this year and a lot to look forward to.


----------



## Galley

The Rays looked a little off, and certainly got a few bogus calls. They'll be back in normal form tonight.


----------



## Msguy

Yeah, The Rays did get a few bogus calls to go against them last night but they also had a few calls go their way in the series against the Red Sox and White Sox. That is baseball. You win some you lose some.


----------



## Guest

djlong said:


> If you'd said, in March, that the Red Sox would trade Manny, lose Papi for over 50 games, lose Lowell for almost 50 games AND the postseason and Beckett would only win 12 games - AND the Sox would come within 1 game of the World Series - people would have thought you crazy.
> 
> There's a lot to be happy about this year and a lot to look forward to.


Ya ya I must have heard this statement 50 times since they were losing game 5, 7-0 in the 7th.


----------



## Lord Vader

Galley said:


> The Rays looked a little off, and certainly got a few bogus calls.





Msguy said:


> Yeah, The Rays did get a few bogus calls to go against them last night...


Give me a break.


----------



## Steve615

The Rays even the series at 1-1 with a win Thurs. night.

http://scores.espn.go.com/mlb/recap?gameId=281023130


----------



## Lord Vader

You're late. We all knew about this YESTERDAY.


----------



## Steve615

Phillies edge the Rays in the bottom of the 9th inning to take a 2-1 lead in the series.

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=281025122


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Steve615 said:


> Phillies edge the Rays in the bottom of the 9th inning to take a 2-1 lead in the series.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=281025122


I fell asleep during the second half of the game....went to bed in the 8th inning...I suspect there's a message in there somewhere (as to the World Series as a whole)....  :lol:


----------



## Steve615

The Phillies stand 1 win away from a WS title.

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/recap?gameId=281026122


----------



## Galley

The Phillies' scouts figured out how to pitch to Pena and Longoria, and neither of them have a hit in the Series. D'oh!


----------



## Steve615

Rain suspends Game 5 in the bottom of the 6th inning,with the score tied at 2-2.

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/recap?gameId=281027122


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Steve615 said:


> Rain suspends Game 5 in the bottom of the 6th inning,with the score tied at 2-2.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/recap?gameId=281027122


Ya gotta like the way this thing is dragging on into just about November...


----------



## Pete K.

Wait till next year when it does drag on into November. Last time that happened was 
2001.


----------



## Steve615

Bud Selig's "mystery rule" creates alot of confusion on the Phillies & Rays teams.

http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/news?slug=ge-wssuspended102808&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## Steve615

Well,maybe they will get to finish Game 5 on Wednesday.Postponed for tonight.

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/playoffs2008/news/story?id=3668965


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Pete K. said:


> Wait till next year when it does drag on into November. Last time that happened was
> 2001.


I guess that's why someone else started a thread questioning the whole idea of baseball going on this long in general...


----------



## Lee L

I think they will need to do a rule change this off season to clarify that for playoff games, all games must go at least 9 innings. That way, everyone will know. I agree it is not right to ahve hte series decided by a half game, as long as everyone knows the rules aheard of time.

Personally, I think they should have called game 3 also, but I can see how that was a tough call.


----------



## Steve615

The Phillies finish the Rays off to win the Series.

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/recap?gameId=281027122

Congrats to both teams on a great season.
Modslease feel free to close this thread,if you like.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I do not live in nor follow either the Phillies or Rays, so I have no personal interest in either team whatsoever (and actually only a slight interest in baseball period).

With that disclaimer as a lead - what a transition!

I have been in Philly the past 3 days....and the people up here (many of which are fair weather bandwagon fans and even admit it) are ga-ga (and to some degree nutso) over the Phillies win. Back home in the SE U.S.....no one cares, and few people I spoke with in the past 24 hours (about 20 people) even watched it on TV and could care less. I guess 28 years of pent-up losing catches up to some folks.

This usre seems like a regional event more than a "World" Series based on interest. I heard on CNN this morning that viewership of the Series as a whole was done 12%$ from last year, although the last game was back up to "normal levels,,,whatever that is".


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Oh, there was baseball?


----------



## Steve615

:lol: 
Yeppers.
Alas,you missed out on it Stuart. 
Until next season....
:sure:


----------



## Lee L

My wife and I go to 10 or 15 Durham Bulls (AAA affiliate of the Rays) games a year. The only reason we were interested in all in MLB this year is because there were a dozen or so players we had seen play for the Bulls over the last few years on the team. At times, it seemed like they played in front of more people here than in Tampa and I think the Bulls were actually considering leaving the Tampa organization at one point with all the issues, but the new ownership group definitely seems to have turned things around top to bottom.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Stuart Sweet said:


> Oh, there was baseball?


I rest my case Your Honor.


----------

